# Graded last night



## ETinCYQX (Dec 21, 2011)

Well, in my second year of Judo I am an Orange belt now. This pace suits me just fine, to be honest.


----------



## Buka (Dec 21, 2011)

Rock on, bro! Congrats!


----------



## Carol (Dec 21, 2011)

Slow and steady wins the race   Congratulations!!


----------



## stickarts (Dec 21, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## ETinCYQX (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks all!


----------



## frank raud (Mar 18, 2012)

Belated congratulations! You're probably a blue belt by now


----------



## ETinCYQX (Mar 18, 2012)

frank raud said:


> Belated congratulations! You're probably a blue belt by now



Thank you, Frank. 

Still orange, hopefully green in the fall. Our club generally does one grading per year.


----------



## Grasshopper22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice one!  I find the longer the time period inbetween gradings, the more rewarding it feels. Congratulations!


----------



## Yondanchris (Apr 11, 2012)

Congrats!


----------

